# Results of loading the .204 Ruger (LONG)



## jimbob357

THIS was posted on a couple of other forums I frequent, and thought some people here may have some interest. The events took place in Feb/March 2006.

On Thursday and Friday, I had a couple days off, so I reloaded 130 rounds of test loads for my nephews new 24" Savage model 11 rifle, with ACCUTRIGGER.
I used 2 bullets (32gr and 40gr Hornady Vmax's), 3 charge weights of 7 different powders (BL-C(2), Varget, W748,H4895, H322, H335 and BenchMark). The Hodgdon Varmint pack of 4- 4oz can's of different powders (H322,H335,BenchMark, and Varget) was a wise investment for this project!  
COL was set at 2.250" for both bullets.
The 32 grain bullets are pretty short, so you gotta be carefully they don't tip when you seat the bullet. The 40 grainers are better because they have a boattail to help guide them into the case. New RCBS dies from Midway were used. I had 100 rounds of virgin Winchester brass, and 30 rounds of factory fired Winchester brass. Winchester Small Rifle primers were used.
I also have a few rounds of the Winchester 34gr HP factory load that my nephew had been shooting in this rifle.
They don't like to feed from the magazine to the chamber, because they are a fairly short 2.220" and have kind of a blunt HP tip to them.
Reloads with Vmaxs feed flawlessly.
I just gotta wait for the weather to warm up before shooting the test loads.


----------



## jimbob357

WELL, finally on Monday 3-6-06 I braved the weather and shot the .204 Ruger.

Test rifle









The Simmons 3-9x 8 point scope is Not the nicest/clearest scope in the world, but usable for people on a budget.

Rifle functioned flawlessly with Vmax Reloads.
I found the Accutrigger to be very nice. 
Temperature from 10 AM to 2 PM varied from 25- 35 degrees and the left to right crossing wind varied from 5- 15 MPH. 
I started with a clean rifle and fouled the barrel with 3 of the Winchester 34gr JHP factory loads. Then I shot the 32 grain Vmax's.
The loads were not shot in the order listed in chart. (due to dial ups and size of charts I posted links) Here is the 32gr Hornady Vmax data.
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/0903/jimbob357/20432gr.jpg
After 67 or so rounds of 32 grain Vmax's, I cleaned the rifle and fouled it with a couple rounds of various loads and shot the 40 grain Hornady Vmaxs
Here's the linky to the chart. 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/0903/jimbob357/20440gr.jpg
I kinda hurried the process along especially with the 40 grain bullets, and it was actually kind of cold when the sun was behind the clouds.. I even wore coveralls while shooting. I never heated the rifle up much past warm, the ambient temps kept things cool, and the most rounds I shot was about 15 before I went downrange and marked my targets.
A few observations I have of the .204 is that it seems plenty accurate for the most part. And is very light recoiling. A guy could watch the bullets hit a Prairie dog or coyote in the scope. 
The Winchester 34 gr JHP Factory load is rated at something like 4050 fps, and it fell short by over 150 fps.. 
I haven't checked how my velocities compare to Hodgdons data, but I think the .204's velocities are a tad exagerated..
I kind of have sticker shock with the price of the factory loads.. $15/box of 20 for a VARMINT cartridge is a little high IMO. Reloading is the only way to go for this cartridge.
I cleaned the bore of the rifle today. (3-8-06) and it had quite a bit of black fouling, but very little jacketed fouling to speak of.
Today, I reloaded another 72 rounds to reverify some of the better loads, before I finally decide on a final load or two. I also bought a box of Hornady 32 gr Vmax factory loads to compare to the reloads and see how the velocities compare to advertised velocities.
I plan to post of pics of the best groups later, or if anyone gives a crap about it!


----------



## jimbob357

Here's a few pics.


----------



## jimbob357

On sunday march 12, 2006 I braved a cloudy 32 degree day with 10 to 15 mph winds to further test the .204. I shot another 90 plus rounds downrange in about 3 hours. I started with a clean rifle and fouled the bore with 3 rounds of Hornady 32 gr Vmax factory loads that I paid $15 for a box of 20... These loads are rated at 4225 fps (from Hornady)... My velocities for the first 3 shots averaged 3972 fps.. with a High of 4004 fps, and a low of 3944 fps. Group was 1.3"..
I then fouled out the bore with 3 more various rounds of reloads at a pig silhouette at 300 Meters.. all three were hits. 
I then tested 12 3 shot groups of various reloads with the 40 gr. Vmax bullet with some of the better loads from last weeks testing. Velocity's were close to the same or a tad faster then before. Best 100 yard group was .6", worst was 1.4" with an average group spread of 1" for all loads. 
I then shot a 3 shot 100 yard group with 32 gr Hornady Vmax fact loads, which went 3972 fps with a .9" group.
Then switched to 32 grain Vmax reloads.. again 12 3 shot groups at 100 yards of reverification loads from last week. Velocities again were the same or a tad higher then last week and groups ran from .47" to 1.7" with the 12 group average being right about 1"
I finished up with 3 shot 100 yard group with Factory loads, which went 3960 fps with a .8" group.
BTW, I made sure the rifle only fired 9 to 15 rounds before it was allowed to cool between groups, and I was also doing some .243 testing in my Savage rifle in between recording data and marking targets.
So the rifle never overheated.
Just for giggles, I stuck some targets at 200 and 300 yards.

200 yard 3 shot group went 3944 fps average with a 1.9" group with 2 rounds in 1". Rifle was hitting 1" High and 2" Right at that distance with the 10-15 mph left to right cross wind.









I shot a 3 shot group at 300 yards and ended up with a 2.8" group with an average velocity of 3944 fps.

After I walked downrange and saw how good things were working, I shot my last 5 rounds of high priced factory loads at a clean 300 yard target..
Average velocity was 3956 fps with a 3.1" group, that was 3" low and 4.5" Right from the aiming point..








Overall, I'm rather impressed with the .204 Ruger in a Savage rifle.
IMO, I felt a little handicapped at 200 and 300 yards with the cheap 3-9x Simmons 8 point scope on the rifle. BUT the results were pretty good, and rather gratifying..
Next test is a few select 32 and 40 grain reloads at either 200 or 300 yards, before I settle on a final load..

STAY TUNED.........


----------



## jimbob357

Wednesday evening I loaded another 36 rounds, 6 different 3 round lots with each bullet. 6x3x2=36!  
March 16th, (Thursday afternoon) I was done at work at 3:30 pm, and there was almost NO wind. So I made a range trip to shoot the test loads all at 300 Yards..Temperature was right at 32 degrees with a wind from 0 to 8 mph, which was slightly left to right, but almost blowing straight back at me.
I put up 6 targets so I could shoot 2 groups on each target, marking the individual shots after each target had the first group of 3 on it, and marking when I was done.
I started with the 32 gr Vmax:
27.5gr Benchmark went 4056 fps average with a 3.3" group. 
28gr Varget went 3891 fps average with a 3.8" group.
29gr Varget went 4032 fps average with a 3.2" group.
29.5gr W748 went 3972 fps average with a 2.4" group.
28gr H335 went 4024 fps average with a 3" group.
30.5gr BL-C(2) went 3910 fps average with a 1.7" group.

All the 32 gr Vmax loads were between 3" and 6" Low from the aiming point at 300 yards. Best group 1.7", worst group 3.8" Average group size for all 6 groups was 2.9"

I marked targets and shot the 40gr Vmax's:
25.5gr Benchmark went 3636 fps average with a 2.3" group, with 2 in .5". 
27gr Varget went 3594 fps average with a 4.5" group, with 2 rounds in 2".
28gr Varget went 3780 fps average with a 1.3" group.
28.3gr W748 went 3656 fps average with a 2.9" group, with 2- .4"
26.8gr H335 went 3683 fps average with a 3.5" group, with 2 in 1.6".
30gr BL-C(2) went 3759 fps average with a 2.7" group, with 2 in 1".

All the 40 gr Vmax loads were between 5" and 7" Low from the aiming point at 300 yards. Best group 1.3", worst group 4.5" Average group size for all 6 groups was 2.9" 
Now I just gotta analyze all the data and decide on the final loads..

Here's a couple target pics..


----------



## The Norseman

Thank you for the great Field Test! The details you furnished us are
fantastic!
Good luck with your future load development.
Great pictures also!


----------

